# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Barsaleta banale

## CuniRr.Bardhyl

pershendetje, ju falenderoj qe frekuentuat kete tem, 
Tani na  tregoni ndo nje barsalet banale te bukur
 :buzeqeshje: )))))))

----------


## EndTironci

do barsalet ti plako po as nji nut tpaska shkrujt ca bohet kshu mer perher un shkuj i pari si doni pra sthomi gjo JK

Isht i her i cift ne shkojn me i hotel bojn sa bojn dashni ne marojn cuni i rras i tlame ne del mas cunit lahet ne goca kur del zonja ka dushi i thot ky a ma mer i her ngoj ohu i thot kjo sa u lava amon i thot ky e miri thot kjo ca tboj un ty ne fillo motra mas nja 3-4 min fillo e gerthet ky miku fryj fryj zonja ka momli habitet ca o tu thon ky fryj ne i thot ca thu kshu mer se le nom kom pas 500 dashnor deri msot smka thon njeri fryj po thite po fryj mi shk****at i thon se mka hy cercafi ne b***
P.S Sorry per fjalorin njerez wont happend again  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## CuniRr.Bardhyl

hahahahahha
endo flm per barsaleten plako  :buzeqeshje: ))

----------


## CuniRr.Bardhyl

Ishte fundi i fitit shkollor, profesori i thot nxensve "Neser kemi provim ne edukat sexuale, dhe tema e provimit esht aftesit ne sex"
Te gjith nxensit fillun duke praktiku.
Erdhi dita provimit, futet cifti par dhe e bojn, "7, jo keq" i thot presori.
Futet cifti dyt,  "bravo e meritoni 8" i thot presori.
Futet cifti tret,  "shum mir 9" i thot presori.
Futet cifti katert,  "shkelqyshem 10" i thot presori.
Tani presori ishte duke prit per ciftin tjeter, kur nigjo ca renkime nga bangat e funit dhe shef ciftin e pest mrapa bangave, cuni po i bite me dor dhe goca po u prishte me gishta,  "PO ju mer car po boni" i thot presori,   "Ja o presor sa per i 5" i thon.

----------


## CuniRr.Bardhyl

Ky post u fshi prej meje se kishe nji subjekt teper banal...

----------


## zeus

----------------------------------------------

Vlore (behar po vitin nuk e mbaj mend):

Dy goca simpatike kishin dale xhiro ne rrugen Vlore - Skele (tradicionale) duke terhequr vemendjen e cunave. Nje nga keta per tu futur ne muhabet u thote:

"O goca po ju motra jeni?"

Keto per te bere gallate i thone: "Jo jemi vellezer!"

Djali me te njejten monedhe ua kthen: "Ju lumte k---!"

-----------------------------------------------

----------


## zeus

-----------------------------------------------------

Djali i vogel futet ne kuzhine edhe gjen babain me mamane duke bere seks. I habitur pyet te atin: 

"O ba ca po i ben mamit ti?" 

Ky i ndodhur ngushte i thote:

"Po e ndeshkoj mamin se theu nja dy pjata!"

Djali largohet me vrap, shkon ne dhomen tjeter te vellezerit e tij dhe u thote:

"Kini kujdes se mos thyeni  ndonje pjate se do t'ju q--- babai!"

------------------------------------------------------

----------


## zeus

----------------------------------------------

Loni dhe Goni jane bashke ne nje repart ushtarak. Ditet kalojne dhe shoqeria e tyre behet gjithnje e me e forte.
Nje dite nga te shumtat Loni i thote Gonit se deshironte qe te benin seks bashke.

"Jo mor ti se pastaj behem b------!"
"Jo i dashur! Mos kij merak se me nje here nuk behesh b------."

E mire Goni qe te mos prishi qejf shkon me Lonin duke menduar se ne fund te fundit vetem per nje here nuk behej qameti.

...

Kalojne disa jave dhe Loni perserit kerkesen e tij:

"O Goni si do t'ja bejme se ne ketu njeri-tjetrin kemi? "

"Mos mor burre se do dali nami!"

"Pa merak me dy here nuk ka goje njeri te te thote b------!"

Ne repart javet kalonin ...

... dhe nje dite te bukur Goni merr iniciativen:


"O Loniiiiiii!  Po me tre here behesh b------?!"

-----------------------------------------------

----------


## zeus

----------------------------------------------------

Nje grua (e mire) shkon te gjinekologu dhe i thote:

"Doktor miremengjes!"

"Po zonje si e keni hallin?"

"Po ja o doktor kam dhimbje ..."

"Pa te shohim si eshte puna. Zhvishu!"

Pasi gruaja zhvishet doktori vendos doren poshte barkut dhe i thote: "Te dhemb ketu?" 
Ajo: "Jo jo doktor!"
Doktori duke e futur doren me ne brendesi e pyet perseri: "Po ketu te dhemb?"

Gruaja: "Jo jo!"

Doktori vazhdon me eksplorimin e tij te kujdesshem duke futur doren me ne thellesi: "Po ketu ndjen gje?"

"Jo jo akoma jo!"

Doktori i habitur shtyn doren edhe me brenda: "Tani?"

"Po doktor ja aty me dhemb!"

"Aha e mora vesh! Mos u shqetesoni zonje, keni pak bajamet te qelbezuara!"

----------------------------------------------------

----------


## CuniRr.Bardhyl

hhahaha zeus
Zeus flm per barsaletat lal, po dite dhe na i tjeter mos hezito tna e tregosh

----------


## CuniRr.Bardhyl

ishin dy ushtar Peti dhe Loni (i cili ishte shofer)
Cdo dit mernin makinen e rrepartit dhe cdo vajz dhe shikonin ne rrug e kapnin me zor, (Peti nga ***** dhe Loni nga p.....erpara).
Nje dit e ker vesh komandanti dhe vendos qe te behet si gru dhe ta provoj vet. 
Peti me Lonin marin makinen si gjithmon dhe shofin komandantin qe ishte bo si gru por qe nuk e dinin qe ishe komandanti, e mir e marin ne makin, dhe fillojn ta shtypin, Loni qe e shtrydhte nga perpara i thon Petit qe e shtrydhte nga mbrapa; "O PETI TERHIQE PAK MBRAPA SE TE KA DAL DERI KTU PERPARA" hahaha

----------


## Ferdinandi

KJo teme ka subjekt shume banal nqs do te lexoji dhe nji post me te tille subjekt komplet tema do te dergohet te koshi i posteve...Kete mos e merni si kercenim por si nje leshim nga ana ime...Fredi

----------


## petriti07

ke spitali psikiatrik shkon 1 gazetar me pa se si ishin kushtet,sdiskutohet dhe njerzit,nejse sa hyn shef njonin tu bo sikur kishte hyp ne makin rrrreeen rreeen-ihhiii hapu se te shtypa-<i bertet  budalli gazetarit>dhe ben gjoja sikur i bie bories piiip piiiiiiiip
gazetari-ou po cfar makine e ke mor zotri?
budalli-e kom ferrari a se shef budalllll!
gazetari-shi une qenkam budall po ti paske shku per...<e nderpret 1 shoku i budallit ke krevati ngjit>-shhhhh mos i thuaj te gjo se une paguhem 10$ ne jav per ta lare ferrarin!...

----------


## Nard

Dy vellezer binjake mungojne tre dite ne shkolle se ju kishte humbur bubi (qeni) i tyre.
Diten e katert shkojne ne shkolle, kur mesuesja shikon per te ngritur ne mesim nxenesit, Goni ulet poshte bankes per t'ju fshehur mesueses, kur papritur shikon ne mes te shaleve te mesueses "bubin" e tij.
Therret menjehere vellain e tij: O Miri, hajde se gjeta "bubin" tone, Goni qe ishte me i vemendshem, i thote vellait: Jo, nuk eshte bubi jone po eshte i zushes, se i joni nuk e ka gojen vertikalisht por horizontalisht (kuptohet se ai e ben me dore si veprim, nga lart-poshte dhe majtas-djathtas).

----------

